# Problems with firewall and Network Magic



## william.stewart (Feb 1, 2006)

I have a home network, and tried to upgrade same by using Network Magic software. The software provides an easy way to use a home network when it works. I installed the software on all of the network computers, and thought it should do the job after examination. But, I found out differently. The computers could not talk to each other. So I contacted the manufacturer for their opinions. It finally boiled down to problems with my firewalls. I use Vcoms System 5 & 6 suites, and their firewalls. They do a good job, and the price of the suites is reasonable. They advised me to make sure that the firewalls would allow the program. The firewalls all have a settings screen where you can allow the exe files of any program to access as needed. All of the firewalls are set up per the Vcom, but they do not work, and neither vendor can offer any more help. I tested the network to see if the firewalls were really the culprit by disabling same. When I did the Network Magic Software worked as it should. Of course, I could not leave them disabled so now Network Magic doesn't work. I have heard and read so many good things I decided to join, and maybe get some answers/suggestions from my peers. It sure is nice to be here, and maybe I can help someone in the future. Thanks.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, I've never felt the need for any "magic" in configuring SOHO networks, in general it's pretty easy. What do you hope that Network Magic will do for you? I looked at their home page, and it appears that most of their "features" are answers to questions that nobody should have asked. :smile: I also believe they are offering a firewall capability, so you have two firewalls fighting it out for control. IMO, you're probably too well protected. :4-dontkno


----------



## william.stewart (Feb 1, 2006)

*Network Mgic*

Thanks for your response. You have given me some new ideas. I just liked the way Network Magic operated in comparison with my MS Network. There is a possibility that there is some firewall capabilities built into NM, but the vendor would not admit same. Thanks.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Some of the "features" look troublesome to me, like:

PC Shield: Locks Down Shared Files When Using Foreign Networks 

I don't have any experience with this package, so I can't be more concise, it just seems you have a lot of stuff running that you probably don't need.

FWIW, I've run for years with just the basic router firewall here, and we haven't had any malware make it through. I have a current AV and spyware detection program, that's about it.


----------

